# Question about employer references



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi

We havent yet started down the adoption journey although I know we will. We have one final FET to do which we plan to do in December so we are essentially ready to start the adoption journey in 2008. I have been with my current employer for nearly six years and plan to move job early next year. What I wanted to know is there a requirement for employer references or is it only personal references that are required? 

Its just playing on my mind a bit so any info would be great. 

Thanks
Tibevora


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

As far as i am aware(someone correct me if i am wrong) they will only do employer referances if you work with children/come into contact with children through your job

good luck with your FET

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

My employer was contacted to provide information about m earnings and about how much paid leave i would get.  however, it would seem that not all agencies are as bothered with the financial stuff as ours - we had to do loads about budgets, savings, monthly outgoings and how we would afford to be at home for the first few years of ay child's life- most people don't seem to get asked for this.

you may find, however, that you need to be in continuous employment with the company for 6 months to be eligible for adoption leave and adoption pay.

magenta x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

I am in agreeance with Mez, I am sure it is just if your employment is working with children that a reference may be required.

During the homestudy I was never asked to provide an employer reference and sw did not ask to visit my employer.

Take Care
Lynn xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

My employer was asked to give a reference.  However, my boss is a respite foster carer so maybe they thought that was relevant. 

Just bear in mind how your job move may affect your rights to adoption pay and leave.  Some companies match maternity rights others just give you statutory adoption stuff.  Also time off for prep courses, homestudy etc.  The enlightened companies look on it as comparable to antenatal appointments and allow time off, many companies will have you take the time from your holiday allowance.  

Good luck with your FET.

Sanita


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello
Our SW wrote to my employer and asked about how long I'd been there etc. I don't work with children and my boss doesn't have any connections with adoption/fostering etc. I just thought it was standard proceedure... I mean... they want to know everything else, why not dig that bit deeper?
Love
Elaine


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

My Dh's employer had to give a reference and he doesn't work with children

Fiona


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It  looks like its 50/50 on employer references. I plan to negotiate a longer notice period in order to keep my current boss on side for a good reference. Alternatively I can go four days in my current job which might stop me going stir crazy. The process is likely to take at least 18 months minimum or so I believe and I am not sure I can do another 18 months in my current job. I just feel that a change would do me the world of good and perhaps get back some of the confidence that this inferltility lark has knocked out of me. 

Thanks for all your posts and best wishes.
Tibevora


----------

